# Masculine Fall Scent



## RevolutionSoap (Aug 15, 2021)

I've had some requests for more "masculine" scents.  So with Fall quickly approaching, I decided to take a look around.  I just can't find anything that really stands out to me.  And so much Fall stuff falls into the Pumpkin category.  Any suggestions my friends?  I'm fine using FO or EO suggestions.


----------



## lsg (Aug 15, 2021)

Crafter's Choice Cashmere Woods and Oakmoss Sandalwood are both great fragrances for men.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 15, 2021)

I like Cypress and Bayberry from Candle Science


----------



## dibbles (Aug 15, 2021)

Not my personal favorite, but my hubby's favorite is Bramble Berry Rustic Woods and Rum. If you like patchouli, Anarchy from Nurture is one I love - IDK if it's necessarily fall, but it smells great. I'd consider it unisex, but it does lean more toward the masculine. I haven't used Nurture Cavalier, but have read a lot of positive comments about it. 

Otherwise, something that has oakmoss, sandalwood, bergamot or lime are usually nice for men's fragrances.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Aug 16, 2021)

I've never ordered FO from BB or Candle Science.  Maybe it's time to give them a try.    Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 16, 2021)

I made a green tea soap a while back and all the men that use it love the sent one was Earth meets Sky from Nurture Soap and the other was Indian Sandalwood I think from Nature's Garden. They are both a pretty spicy patchouli blend. I myself love them!


----------



## persephonesgarden (Aug 16, 2021)

I've been very happy with my Nurture Soap orders! Here are three that I think could work for you -

Anarchy - A Lush dupe with patchouli, vanilla, and black pepper. Patchouli + vanilla is a very autumnal combination to me!

Bourbon Street - Warm, woody, cozy, smoky. This one smells SO good OOB and I definitely think it's suited to fall.

Oudh Wood - I think Oudh is great for fall, it's quite rich and heavy so I personally prefer it for cooler weather. There's also cedar, cardamom, tonka bean - all notes I'd say lend themselves to fall.

I haven't ordered Anarchy yet. I have Bourbon Street and Oudh Wood and will hopefully start testing them out in the next few weeks - OOB they both smell wonderful.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 16, 2021)

For fall, I think you can use a "heavier" blend to take you through the holidays. Here's a masculine EO blend that I've been meaning to try:

4 parts frankincense
3 parts cedarwood
2 parts lavender

Also, *EOCalc STASHED*


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 16, 2021)

I love love love Brambleberry's Tobacco and Bay Leaf for a masculine scent.


----------



## violets2217 (Aug 16, 2021)

persephonesgarden said:


> Oudh Wood - I think Oudh is great for fall, it's quite rich and heavy so I personally prefer it for cooler weather. There's also cedar, cardamom, tonka bean - all notes I'd say lend themselves to fall.


I second Oudh! is is a wonderful fragrance! I only just used it, it seems more expensive and was saving it for something special! It is pretty awesome!.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 16, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> For fall, I think you can use a "heavier" blend to take you through the holidays. Here's a masculine EO blend that I've been meaning to try:
> 
> 4 parts frankincense
> 3 parts cedarwood
> ...


That is actually a good blend, and it sticks! I didn`t get it from EOcalc though, I just used what oils I had on hand. It was a blend I made last year for a shaving soap for hubby, but it is a tiny bit different in one part from the EOCalc one.

The soap itself was lack in lather, but the fragrance was lovely and hubby liked it! It had ample of warmth and calming smell from the frankincense, the lavender gave it some rounded elegance lingering in the back, and the cedar wood gave it a natural kick of wood and forest that wasn`t too strong, just kept the frankincense in check so it didn`t become too powdery.

But I used 4 parts frankincense, 2 parts of cedar wood (Atlas, it can get a bit overwhelming some times, at least the bottle I have) and 2 parts Lavender 

*Fall scent:*
I don`t know what you guys consider being a f_all scent_, but I have one masculine fragrance I really love, and that suits fall time (well in my book at least) My husband loves it, and my male friends do too, older guys and younger ones.

It is not a in your face type of scent, it has peppery undertones, with a rounded fern-like backdrop, and hint of cardamon, and jasmine married with patchouli. It says it has musky undertones, I don`t find those particularly strong in this case.

Now if you are not a fan of patchouli, don`t worry! It is just lingering in the background, rounding everything off, making it a natural part of the blend. I have someone who loathes patchouli and they love this fragrance, so it isn`t screaming "_I am here, I am here_".

The fragrance is from *Flaming Candle Company, called Birch & Black Pepper (Type) Fragrance Oil*, and it is a fragrance I included in my CPSR as I found it to be a safe and lasting fragrance for my male soaps!

*PS! *
You should know I am not allowed to use more than 3% in my CPRS soaps, and this one is a good one. It is not super strong at that rate, but has an easily recognized presence in the soap still. So if you use it at 5 or 6% it will be strong.









						Birch & Black Pepper (Type) Fragrance Oil
					

Birch & Black Pepper (Type) Fragrance Oil for candle and soap making: An oriental woody blend with cool spiciness. Inspired by the Jo Malone® scent.




					www.theflamingcandle.com


----------



## AliOop (Aug 16, 2021)

Nature's Garden Cracklin Birch.  Definitely a masculine note to it, although I believe women would like it, too.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 16, 2021)

Bubble Agent said:


> That is actually a good blend, and it sticks! ... It had ample of warmth and calming smell from the frankincense, the lavender gave it some rounded elegance lingering in the back, and the cedar wood gave it a natural kick of wood and forest that wasn`t too strong, just kept the frankincense in check so it didn`t become too powdery.


Good to know!


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 16, 2021)

Most of us here know my biggest seller Dragon's Blood, year around seller for both men and women, also 50/50 with Nag Champa. Fierce from Soapsupplies.net was also a very good seller and Werewolf for Natures Garden. Plumeria from California Candle Supply mixed with Hardwood Musk was also very popular with both men and women. While the Hardwood Musk on his site is not my original dupe it is not bad. His Plumeria is the most realistic Plumeria I ever found with no off chemical or plastic smell to it.


----------



## amd (Aug 16, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Nature's Garden Cracklin Birch. Definitely a masculine note to it, although I believe women would like it, too.


I second this. It's a gorgeous scent. Although I do find that most women won't buy it for their husbands (but if their husbands are with I hand it to them and they will choose it for themselves), and the women that do buy it are usually buying it for themselves in that case. For my recipe it accelerates, so it's a bit of a pita to work with, but smells so good it's worth it.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 16, 2021)

While I liked Cracklin Birch I could not give it away, so I would try a small bottle/batch and see if it sells.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 16, 2021)

amd said:


> I second this. It's a gorgeous scent. Although I do find that most women won't buy it for their husbands (but if their husbands are with I hand it to them and they will choose it for themselves), and the women that do buy it are usually buying it for themselves in that case. For my recipe it accelerates, so it's a bit of a pita to work with, but smells so good it's worth it.


Despite all the reviews saying it didn't accelerate, it did for me, as well. Glad/not glad to hear that it wasn't my imagination (or something else wrong with my soaping). I only use it in single-color soaps for this reason.



cmzaha said:


> While I liked Cracklin Birch I could not give it away, so I would try a small bottle/batch and see if it sells.


That's amazing. Everyone who has smelled it in my soap so far just loves it.... but I'm not selling directly, since these are favors for a large group.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Aug 16, 2021)

You guys are awesome!  I'm really interested in Cracklin' Birch, Werewolf and Dragon's Blood.  Mostly because my wife found a bunch of FO's she wants me to try from NG.  You all have given me some great options!


----------



## Zing (Aug 17, 2021)

I like 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot essential oils.  Love this thread, and ready to experiment!


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 17, 2021)

Tobacco


Cat&Oak said:


> I love love love Brambleberry's Tobacco and Bay Leaf for a masculine scent.


I second this. It’s my best seller…and my husband’s favorite.


----------



## Finner21 (Aug 17, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> I've never ordered FO from BB or Candle Science.  Maybe it's time to give them a try.    Thanks for the suggestions.


They have free shipping right now


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Aug 18, 2021)

So my wife went a little crazy picking out some FO!  Like REALLY crazy!!!

From BB

Kentucky Bourbon Fragrance Oil
Ancient Sedona Fragrance Oil
Midnight Waters Fragrance Oil
Galactic Skies Fragrance Oil
Pumpkin Souffle Fragrance Oil
Autumn Fig Harvest Fragrance Oil
Cashmere Fragrance Oil
Sleigh Ride Fragrance Oil
Crisp Cotton Fragrance Oil
Cactus Flower Fragrance Oil
Green Tea and Cucumber Fragrance Oil
Gingerbread Cookie Fragrance Oil
Rustic Woods and Rum Fragrance Oil
Lychee Red Tea Fragrance Oil
Frosted Sea Glass Fragrance Oil
Evergreen Forest Fragrance Oil
Sugar Plum Fairy Fragrance Oil
Lilac Fragrance Oil
Pink Peony Fragrance Oil
Grapefruit Bellini Fragrance Oil
Wildflower Breeze Fragrance Oil
From NG

Hippy Christmas Fragrance Oil
Sunflower Type Fragrance Oil  
Autumn Woods Fragrance Oil  
Winter Garden Fragrance Oil   
Autumn Magic Fragrance Oil
Christmas Memories Fragrance Oil 
Cracklin Birch Fragrance Oil    
Berry Bewitching Brew Fragrance Oil
Christmas Cookies Fragrance Oil
Aspen Winter Type Fragrance Oil
Wintery Candy Apple Fragrance Oil
Apple Butter Caramel Fragrance Oil
Autumn Wreath Type Fragrance Oil
Holiday Pomegranate Fragrance Oil
Witching Hour Fragrance Oil
Christmas Wreath Type Fragrance Oil
Pumpkin Roll Fragrance Oil

I hope the shelf life is more than 2 years!  I did go for the *Cracklin Birch* for my masculine Fall scent.

Why is it that NG FO's are so much cheaper than other places?  I haven't had any problems with quality with them.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow, she did go crazy... gotta run with it, I say.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 19, 2021)

Finner21 said:


> They have free shipping right now




I wait until they offer free shipping before I buy from BB.  Sooooooo, when I retired, my team gave me a Visa gift card.  Not that I need ANY more fragrances or supplies, but I've placed 2 orders from BB during this free shipping.

I actually prefer to get my stuff elsewhere, but free shipping is free shipping.  

Back on topic--

As to masculine fall scents, my hubby is a big fan of Oregon Trails Mysore Sandalwood (the best sandalwood I have ever found) and Scented Expressions has a number of palo santo variations, which he also loves.  I find a lot of the "fall" scents that have to do with leaves and forests smell alike, they're OK, but nothing special.  They are rhapsodized in the description, and I often fall for it,  but I'm learning.  And I'm not a big "foodie" scent person, so all the fall "pumpkin spice" things don't do a lot for me either.


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Aug 19, 2021)

Do you find your FO's have a pretty good shelf life?  I store mine in my basement where I soap, away from sun so I hope that will help.


----------



## maryloucb (Aug 19, 2021)

Zing said:


> I like 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot essential oils.  Love this thread, and ready to experiment!


Ooh, I'm going to try this. What percentage do you use? I tend to go up to 5% if I can.

I like an orange, bay rum, bergamot, lime blend, for a fall/spicy/manly scent (essential oils)


----------



## amd (Aug 19, 2021)

I haven't had any issues with NG's scents going off, I have some that 3 years old. I will say though that their new bottles are sucky. With their old bottles I've had no issues with the bottles degrading and deforming, the new bottles that I got in May are already starting to deform.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 20, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> Do you find your FO's have a pretty good shelf life?  I store mine in my basement where I soap, away from sun so I hope that will help.




For the most part they do.  The plastic bottles warp out (anyone know why?) so I prefer the oils in a tinted glass bottle.  The biggest issue I've had with that is that at least for Brambleberry, the oils either in the bottle or on my gloved fingers causes the labels to smear and run, so I have a few things where I have no idea what they are.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 20, 2021)

Carly B said:


> For the most part they do.  The plastic bottles warp out (anyone know why?) so I prefer the oils in a tinted glass bottle, but I haven't noticed the fragrance deteriorating in either.  The biggest issue I've had with that is that at least for Brambleberry, the oils either in the bottle or on my gloved fingers causes the labels to smear and run, so I have a few things where I have no idea what they are.


----------



## amd (Aug 20, 2021)

Carly B said:


> The plastic bottles warp out (anyone know why?)


Undiluted fragrance and essential *oils can deteriorate some plastic surfaces*, such as containers and molds. To avoid this, store fragrance and essential oils in glass containers. Of course, certain plastics can be used to store fragrance oils for a short amount of time. (source)

I prefer glass as well, although in my small space they tend not to fare well (getting bumped to the floor by my clumsy life greatly reduces a glass bottle's life expectancy).


----------



## persephonesgarden (Aug 21, 2021)

Carly B said:


> For the most part they do.  The plastic bottles warp out (anyone know why?) so I prefer the oils in a tinted glass bottle.  The biggest issue I've had with that is that at least for Brambleberry, the oils either in the bottle or on my gloved fingers causes the labels to smear and run, so I have a few things where I have no idea what they are.



Yes, my WSP labels smear terribly! It's a shame since they're the only vendor I'm using right now that sends FOs in glass. I just note the lot number when I receive the bottle and then I add a sticker with the name to the lid, so I'm ready for the inevitable label smearing.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Aug 21, 2021)

Carly B said:


> The biggest issue I've had with that is that at least for Brambleberry, the oils either in the bottle or on my gloved fingers causes the labels to smear and run, so I have a few things where I have no idea what they are.


This is my biggest complaint with BB. But it’s not just their FOs. All of the labels for products I’ve bought from them have this issue. It’s annoying.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 22, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> This is my biggest complaint with BB. But it’s not just their FOs. All of the labels for products I’ve bought from them have this issue. It’s annoying.



Absolutely.  At least with a FO you can sniff it and decide if you want to use it.  When the labels on the oil bottles smear, what can you do.  I'm not going to put some unknown oil in  a soap because how would I run it through a soap calc?


----------



## Basil (Aug 22, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> Most of us here know my biggest seller Dragon's Blood, year around seller for both men and women, also 50/50 with Nag Champa. Fierce from Soapsupplies.net was also a very good seller and Werewolf for Natures Garden. Plumeria from California Candle Supply mixed with Hardwood Musk was also very popular with both men and women. While the Hardwood Musk on his site is not my original dupe it is not bad. His Plumeria is the most realistic Plumeria I ever found with no off chemical or plastic smell to it.


Thank you so much for sharing this @cmzaha . I ordered the plumeria and the hardwood musk and am looking forward to trying it this week. I also ordered the nag champa from WSP due to your input. I wish I had known you during the time you sold Dragons Blood! I appreciate every you share .


----------



## ccsslb (Aug 22, 2021)

I have started putting clear packing tape over the labels on my bottles to keep them from becoming mystery ingredients.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 22, 2021)

At least BB started using a bigger font on their FO labels.  Even before any smearing, I couldn’t read the labels with  magnifying glasses on.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 23, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> You guys are awesome!  I'm really interested in Cracklin' Birch, Werewolf and Dragon's Blood.  Mostly because my wife found a bunch of FO's she wants me to try from NG.  You all have given me some great options!


DB from NG is not great. I would try this one Dragon's Blood - Pure Fragrance Oil. It is pretty close to the DB I had made and is very nice, but turns darker than my DB. It sticks well, is strong, and I do not remember it accelerating. DB was my number 1 seller for both men and women.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 23, 2021)

Basil said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this @cmzaha . I ordered the plumeria and the hardwood musk and am looking forward to trying it this week. I also ordered the nag champa from WSP due to your input. I wish I had known you during the time you sold Dragons Blood! I appreciate every you share .


I hope you like them. The Plumeria and Hardwood do accelerate so do not plan intricate swirls. I am sorry this is not the original dupe of the Hardwood but it is not bad and you should like it since you have not used the original. If you try the Plumeria Hardwood mix use it 50/50. I would love to hear if you like it.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 23, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I would try this one Dragon's Blood - Pure Fragrance Oil.


 FWIW, PFO has the best Frankincense & Myrrh FO


----------



## Basil (Aug 25, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I hope you like them. The Plumeria and Hardwood do accelerate so do not plan intricate swirls. I am sorry this is not the original dupe of the Hardwood but it is not bad and you should like it since you have not used the original. If you try the Plumeria Hardwood mix use it 50/50. I would love to hear if you like it.





cmzaha said:


> I hope you like them. The Plumeria and Hardwood do accelerate so do not plan intricate swirls. I am sorry this is not the original dupe of the Hardwood but it is not bad and you should like it since you have not used the original. If you try the Plumeria Hardwood mix use it 50/50. I would love to hear if you like it.


I’ll let you know!


----------



## Carly B (Aug 29, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> So my wife went a little crazy picking out some FO!  Like REALLY crazy!!!
> 
> From BB
> 
> ...



I just soaped this yesterday--behaved beautifully and the smell is GORGEOUS.  Hubby loved it and took the biggest bar and set it aside for our son-in-law once it's cured.  To me, it smells piney out of the bottle, but in the soap, it's a rich, complex, scent.  Conversely, hubby did NOT get pine from it, and says it smells like Troeg Brewing Company's Mad Elf Christmas beer.  So I may have to get more of this......


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 7, 2021)

Zing said:


> I like 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot essential oils.  Love this thread, and ready to experiment!


I just did a cedarwood/bergamot/orange/clove blend. I may have used too much cedarwood? That's all I can currently smell.


----------



## Zing (Sep 7, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I just did a cedarwood/bergamot/orange/clove blend. I may have used too much cedarwood? That's all I can currently smell.


That sounds cool!  I don't know what your percentages and amounts were.  Did you plug it in to Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Essential Oil Calculator  For most of my blends, cedarwood is like 10-20%


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 7, 2021)

Zing said:


> That sounds cool!  I don't know what your percentages and amounts were.  Did you plug it in to Find Free Essential Oil Blends - Essential Oil Calculator  For most of my blends, cedarwood is like 10-20%


I did run it through. I did 40% cedarwood, 20% orange, 20% bergamot, 10% clove, 10% ginger


----------



## AliOop (Sep 7, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I did run it through. I did 40% cedarwood, 20% orange, 20% bergamot, 10% clove, 10% ginger


I have to agree with Zing - that much cedarwood is overwhelming to my sniffer. I keep it at 10% or less; otherwise, it's all I smell. Off topic here: clove smells great but is very skin-sensitizing for a good segment of folks, including me. If you are doing CP, it will also accelerate your batter so be ready to rock and roll when you add it.


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 7, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I have to agree with Zing - that much cedarwood is overwhelming to my sniffer. I keep it at 10% or less; otherwise, it's all I smell. Off topic here: clove smells great but is very skin-sensitizing for a good segment of folks, including me. If you are doing CP, it will also accelerate your batter so be ready to rock and roll when you add it.


I kinda thought that too, but then above Zing said he did a 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot blend, so I thought I'd try it. I just used a small amount of clove, and also used orange, which I find slows down trace. Usually when I use them together they cancel each other out.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 7, 2021)

Oh, that is good to know about the orange + clove canceling each other out - thank you for sharing that tip!


----------



## Zing (Sep 7, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> I kinda thought that too, but then above Zing said he did a 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot blend, so I thought I'd try it. I just used a small amount of clove, and also used orange, which I find slows down trace. Usually when I use them together they cancel each other out.


Sorry for the confusion.  I do like to do 50/50 cedarwood/bergamot blend, and it's basically just for my use.  But every  other blend I use, cedarwood is max of 10%.


----------



## math ace (Sep 12, 2021)

RevolutionSoap said:


> So my wife went a little crazy picking out some FO!  Like REALLY crazy!!!
> 
> From BB
> 
> ...


BB Midnight waters is one of my top sellers.  It is unisex fragrance that the women say smells "fresh and clean".  It is definitely a "water" fragrance. It does accelerate!  I used it to make a layer design.  It worked perfectly!  I split my batter and didn't add the fragrance to each portion until I was ready to pour it.  The acceleration helped the layers thicken up so that I didn't have break through design issues.

Your wife should of added BB vanilla oak to get list.  It makes for a great FALL masculine fragrance because it is a heavier fragrance.  Midnight waters is much brighter of a fragrance.   BB vanilla oak does discolor to dark brown / black, but is not a problem to soap with.


----------

